
As police move to adopt body cams, storage costs set to skyrocket - fezz
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2979627/cloud-storage/as-police-move-to-adopt-body-cams-storage-costs-set-to-skyrocket.html
======
tgflynn
I think police body cameras are needed but I don't understand the need to
retain all of this data for months or years. These body cams are probably
going to pick up a lot of people whether they are involved or not with the
police activities being recorded. Storing all this data indefinitely is likely
create huge privacy problems going forward.

I think the data should only be retained if it is relevant to a serious
incident (say where someone was killed or seriously injured or felony charges
are filed) or to a complaint that is filed in a timely manner. I would think
an appropriate storage time would be from 2 weeks to 1 month. That should be
enough time to assess whether an investigation is likely to be opened
requiring the data and if complaints are filed outside of this window in cases
not involving serious consequences, I don't think I'd see a problem with those
complaints being time barred.

I realize this can also be a problem with other surveillance cameras but many
of those are under private control and so not directly accessible to
government or to hackers, by being stored in one place. Also, I may be wrong
but I doubt most surveillance cameras are recording the video for long periods
of time.

------
pavel_lishin
I wonder how much Taser is adding to the overhead. With Glacier, it would cost
$50 to store a terabyte of video, and an additional $250 to download it all
given a 48 hour window.

